

I had a terrible experience with Airbnb last night - ahalan
http://www.quora.com/Anna-Heim/Airbnb/I-had-a-terrible-experience-with-Airbnb-last-night-If-I-decided-to-share-it-here-with-the-Quora-community-its-not?srid=I3N

======
damian2000
You mean you had to pay up front for the whole week? That seems like the
problem right there. In traditional accommodation stays you always have the
option to pay cash per night so normally its a good idea to just pay for one
night, then if it doesn't work out, you can just leave.

